# What is Passion



## MrMarriedman (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok Ladies I need to hear your opinions on this...What is passion? What does it mean to you? If you lose your 'passion' for your husband of 7 years do you think it is possible to get it back?


----------



## MrsRutland (Jan 21, 2009)

a lot of the time passion can go because of having kids, being bored, work commitments and all that stuff that goes along with life I think you can get it back with some work there are loads of books out there (though most of them not very good) theres counselling if its that bad. make some time relax and let it happen slowly talking is also good. we have a cookie nookie night about once a fortnight we grab ready meals a small amount of wine (sometimes) and have no tv and we have a bath and get dressed up and eat dinner talk and it doesn't always lead to sex but it helps!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

MrMarriedman said:


> Ok Ladies I need to hear your opinions on this...What is passion? What does it mean to you? If you lose your 'passion' for your husband of 7 years do you think it is possible to get it back?


If you look up passion in the dictonary it basically means suffering. Passion is not a good thing for the most part.

Maybe looking for "passion" from your husband is the wrong word.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been with my H for four years and the passion is gone. But its the passion we had in the first few months of the relationship that im comparing this to, so my new thinking is maybe its out with the old and in with the new. So i like to think of it as _that_ passion is gone, and im discovering a new way to love.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Passion to me means the excitement of being with each other. Seeing the other person from across the room and thinking to yourself - wow, they are mine! Wanting to be with them, just to talk, laugh, kiss, snuggle - whatever. Here's what I found on passion - not just the xtian version - 

pas⋅sion
  /ˈpæʃən/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [pash-uhn] Show IPA
Use passion in a Sentence
–noun
1. any powerful or compelling emotion or feeling, as love or hate.
2. strong amorous feeling or desire; love; ardor.
3. strong sexual desire; lust.
4. an instance or experience of strong love or sexual desire.
5. a person toward whom one feels strong love or sexual desire.
6. a strong or extravagant fondness, enthusiasm, or desire for anything: a passion for music.
7. the object of such a fondness or desire: Accuracy became a passion with him.

Yes I think it can be rekindled - if both want it and work for it. Laughing, good times, interest in each other's lives and hobbies - moving from me to we again like you did in the beginning. Flirting, playfulness etc.


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

SNIX is right on the nose.

The fundamental stuff is still there between you, it will always be there.

There is no way to develop passion between two people. You got it or you don't.

Same thing as sex appeal, you got or you don't.

You just need to bring it from a smoking smolder to a big old flame.

Only way to do that is spend time each other and only each other.

Weekends dates, ground rules, talk only about each other. Leave everything else behind.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

passion - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary


lot to expect to keep doing or going on....
too intense to last. Real love has to come in or you burn out.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Passion can not be a 24X7 thing.

You want passion in the bedroom, every so often.

Sometimes sex is just a "maintence" thing, you take one for the team.

Sometimes it is hot and heavy, passionate.

How do you get to that point? Flirting, teasing being playful with one another.

Do you flirt with your husband? Do you wear suggestive clothes around him? Do you tease him? Do you whisper naughty things in his ear.

My wife and I like to tease each other, flirt and say naughty things to each other.

Example, we could be at a family function at a nice place, and my wife will whisper in my ear, " I ahve no panties on and I can't wait to feel you inside of me!" knowing that I can't do nothing about it for a few hours....but my blood is flowing, my hormones "perk up" etc. She ahs me thinking.

I will do the same to my wife, i'll send her a text message, that I been thinking of naughty things I want to do to her all day long while we are at work, she will get all hot and bothered at work.


Passion is part of it, chemistry....either both of you are willing to play and have passion or not.

it is up to you two to manafucture it


----------



## Heidiw (Jul 2, 2009)

Passion to me is the little things that build into bigger things. Like the way he looks at me or putting his arms around me just because. When he surprises me with a beautiful dinner or just says something completely beautiful to me. It's like when you first meet someone & your not quite in love but you have crazy butterflies.

You can lose it but its up to the people in the relationship to realize it & do something to bring that special feeling back. We had lost it but I found it & yes he notices now. Even though I am leaving once he makes contact with me I will continue to remind him of those little things so he never forgets.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Passion to me is when deep trust meets undeniable attraction. Still waiting for it, but I know it's there. I've gotten close--just haven't let the "meeting" reach it's natural conclusion. That's hard, but it's not what I need right now.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Passion:

What happens when DH and I have a conversation that "clicks" and lets us know we still understand we are both trying to head in the same general direction....and we both know it isn't as easy as Cinderella said.


----------

